# Can anyone give me an approximate year on this Hawthorne



## terrymhn (Sep 13, 2008)

I just purchased it on Ebay.  Haven't recieved it yet.  Just wondering if anyone knows the year, if it looks all orignal, and if anyone has any tips on what I should or shouldn't do to it. (This is my first vintage, and any help you experienced folks are willing to give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 13, 2008)

Aha, I was looking at that one also but it was too bright for me.  It may be newer than mine but has an odd combination of parts.  Has 1/2" pitch chain wheel but also has the rear stand. I think the front fender just needs to be rotated back and attached.


----------



## terrymhn (Sep 13, 2008)

JLarkin said:


> Aha, I was looking at that one also but it was too bright for me.  It may be newer than mine but has an odd combination of parts.  Has 1/2" pitch chain wheel but also has the rear stand. I think the front fender just needs to be rotated back and attached.



Thanks for the advice.  Do you think the paint is original?  Also, you mentioned an odd combination of parts.  Are they not original to the bike?  Thanks again for your help.  Terry


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 18, 2008)

It appears to have a Nonpareil badge, I don't know of any connection of that to Montgomery Ward's or Hawthorne. The sprocket looks to be mid 50's AMF Roadmaster, the chainguard an aftermarket replacement. It should be a skip tooth with that drop stand. Hard to say for sure, but looks like a '40ish Harris (Rollfast) built, or a Cleveland Welding Co. ~Adam


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 18, 2008)

Adam nailed it.  Found this on oldroads.com  http://oldroads.com/pqdb_img.asp?p=fdbdown.asp?356&mod=&mak=Manton_Smith

It actually has the right chain guard and the fender is too far forward.  But yes the chain wheel is wrong.  Says it is 20s to 30s but looks more modern than that.  Still a cool bike, maybe worth more than a Hawthorne would be.  However the rear wheel is probably incorrect also guessing it was matched to the chain wheel and not re-laced.


----------



## terrymhn (Sep 19, 2008)

*Thanks guys for all the info.*

I should be getting it within the next day or two.  I imagine the serial # may provide more info.  I am super excited about it since it is my first vintage.  I will keep everyone informed on how things are going with it.  Thanks again guys, and take care.  Terry


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 19, 2008)

*Peaked Fenders*

all of my CWC bikes have those peaked fenders '41 roadmaster and early Hiawathas Etc. On all of these the frames there is a bracket that is fitted to the peak in the rear fender I dont think those fenders look correct for the bike Maybe a Manton Smith with Roadmaster fenders.  If the back fender isn't mounted snugly to the frame they may be replacements, I can't tell from the pics.  I don't know, but maybe it is another piece in the puzzle.
Shane


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 20, 2008)

Aha, manton Smith was kind of a wild card in that era, having their own style bikes that looked similar to most of the others. Explains that "It kinda looks like a ____, but not quite" vibe. Still a cool bike anyway! ~Adam


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 22, 2008)

*Dayton.. No Manton*

When you get the bike take a pic of the seat post clamp and where the rear fender mounts... who cares what it's worth ride it!!! 

J A M I E


----------

